Ask HN: Which books have helped you to become a better Lead Developer? - shi
======
austincheney
I learned so much about structure and organization from
[https://www.amazon.com/Definitive-XML-Schema-Charles-
Goldfar...](https://www.amazon.com/Definitive-XML-Schema-Charles-Goldfarb-
ebook/dp/B0095VVQTE/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=xml+schema&qid=1595646905&sr=8-1)

I learned the value of utility from Nicomachean Ethics in that it establishes
a value hierarchy starting from the fragment: _that which exists for its own
sake_.

I liked this book for establishing ethics as the basis for rapid growth in
business: [https://www.amazon.com/Good-Great-Some-Companies-
Others/dp/0...](https://www.amazon.com/Good-Great-Some-Companies-
Others/dp/0066620996/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=good+to+great&qid=1595647219&sprefix=good+to+great&sr=8-1)

A lot of people struggle with CSS. It’s not hard but it take some solid
practice to master. This is the best book: [https://www.amazon.com/CSS-Pocket-
Reference-Visual-Presentat...](https://www.amazon.com/CSS-Pocket-Reference-
Visual-
Presentation/dp/1492033391/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=css+pocket+reference&qid=1595647349&sr=8-1)

Honesty is important. Brutal honesty forces changes to culture and everybody
wins. It forces you to act with ethics for the welfare of the group:
[https://www.amazon.com/Principles-Life-Work-Ray-
Dalio/dp/150...](https://www.amazon.com/Principles-Life-Work-Ray-
Dalio/dp/1501124021/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=principles+by+ray+dalio&qid=1595647457&sprefix=princi&sr=8-1)

Fear of innovation is a form of hecklers veto, more so when popularity or a
majority is threatened. Originality, even when wrong, is always more
important: On Liberty.

------
Minor49er
Anything by Tom DeMarco, particularly "Slack" and "Peopleware". They changed
my views on how to set people up for success in the workplace and how to
manage my own time

